# Olympia on pay per view !!



## Cramon (Sep 24, 2002)

Just wondering how many people were planning on getting the Mr. Olympia on pay per view?
Or do you think that it is worth getting?


----------



## lina (Sep 24, 2002)

Hmmm.... I didn't hear about it....

Gimme details... when is it coming?


----------



## Cramon (Sep 24, 2002)

Oct. 19th 7.pm Pacific time.
$24.95 U.S.
The pay per view is only available in the U.S. 
You can get live internet broadcast outside of the U.S. 

More info-www.muscle-fitness.com  ( yeah I know )


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2002)

just the Mr. will be on Pay Per View?


----------



## lina (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks for the update!

I will definitely try to get it!  If I can figure how the Pay per view thingy works! We tried it one time and didn't know how to get  it working? 

Then I will try to tape it!

Thought about getting some of those videos before and they run about $40 buckaroos so this is worth it... then again I could check my local library but I doubt they would carry it...

Oh yes, Cramon.... welcome to IM!


----------



## lina (Sep 24, 2002)

Well good pt NG!

If it's the "Mr." then I think I'll pass!


----------



## Cramon (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes it is just the "Mr." . I think the Ms. Olympia is actually held on the night before or after...sorry.
It wll be my first pay per view so I hope I can figure it out too.

And thanks for the welcome Lina !!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 24, 2002)

I think it would be cool if some computer smart person recorded the moive and put it up on kazza or something like that


----------



## ZECH (Sep 25, 2002)

I will if it means I will be able to get them all for free!


----------



## lina (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I will watch it, since I get every Pay-per-view movie free.
> 
> (if you want to know how send me a PM - a $5 charge applies!)



a 'hot' Black box?


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 12, 2002)

Just got this info...
==============================================
Women's Fitness & Bodybuilding Competitions Live! on Webcast October 18th at www.flexonline.com 

For the first time in its history, Olympia women's bodybuilding and fitness final competitions are being made available to all U.S. & International fans LIVE at www.flexonline.com. Beginning 10 pm Eastern / 7 pm Pacific, Physical.TV will be bringing you the entire finals of these world class women's competitions. This ground-breaking Net TV event is guaranteed to have some of the most beautiful, best built women in the world competing for these coveted titles. Using your Internet Windows Media Player, you'll be able to access a 100K or 300K video stream of the program depending on the speed of your connection. At least cable modem, DSL, T-1 or faster connections are recommended. This exciting, fast-paced show is priced at $19.95 U.S. and you can start registering now at www.flexonline.com
==============================================
It looks like that Physical TV will also be telecasting live, the women's Olympia competition finals Friday night, October 18th, from 7 pm - 10 pm Pacific / 10 pm - 1 am Eastern over the Internet for a one-time fee of $19.95 U.S.  The live broadcast will cover the entire three hours of the event and it will be available only on the Internet at www.Physical.TV.


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 12, 2002)

BTW, I'm going to be out at the Olympia.  

So, if anyone else from IM is going to be there don't be be a stranger.  Say Hi


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 13, 2002)

thanks Lorraine!  My internet connection is slow and kinda crappy - I connect over the phone line.  I dont' think it will work for me.  i so wish it were going to be on TV!  wonder if it will ever be aired...

Have a great time at the Olympia - be sure to tell us all about it after!


----------



## Lorraine (Oct 14, 2002)

It probably will be aired, but probably some time in the Spring or Summer of next year.

You can pre-order the tape from the IFBB's website, I think.

Oh don't worry, I *WILL* be having a good time 

And I'll be sure to fill everyone in on the details.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2002)

just checked my TV guide and the Mr.O is on at 8pm Mountain time this Saturday, and it's LIVE!


----------

